

Show HN: Toothless – containerized desktop apps launched from the browser - wwwtyro
http://toothless.rocks

======
api
This could be unbelievably useful for some areas you might not have considered
much:

\- Academic stuff, like distributing applications that do advanced modeling or
heavy math.

\- Beta testing to select groups of beta users

\- GUI rapid iteration with customers! (Big OMG here!)

~~~
wwwtyro
Great points, thanks for the counsel!

~~~
api
The academic math niche was one of the only areas Java applets got traction.

------
fiatjaf
How?

~~~
wwwtyro
In a nutshell, Toothless is a daemon that downloads, installs, and launches
Docker containers when it is queried over http.

~~~
brockrockman
so can XSS start/stop/install/uninstall toothless apps?

------
dominotw
is .rocks the new .io ?

~~~
indium21
.rocks doesn't really sound that great. To say "look, I rock!" is a bit .. I
don't know.

(that said, not to be OT, this app looks interesting though)

~~~
CmonDev
Anything goes in a war against squatters.

